# Lights



## tar (Jun 22, 2011)

I need suggestion regarding lights. I am using 4 each 100 watt LED lights. 2 lights on 1 battery. I thought that I would get 8 hours out of each deep cycle battery, however, I am only getting 5 hours. I am looking for something better. I do not want to use a generator. 

Has anyone rigged up any dive lights? or other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

How old is your battery?


----------



## tar (Jun 22, 2011)

*lights*

They are less than a year old.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Where are you finding 100 watt LED lights?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bigbulls said:


> Where are you finding 100 watt LED lights?


Yeah, that sounds like quite a power draw. 8 bulbs total?


----------



## tar (Jun 22, 2011)

*Fishing Lights Etc
201 W. 23rd St.*
_*Hays, KS 67601*_
_*(785) 259-1343*_
_*http://www.fishinglightsetc*_


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*What type lights and battery?*

Well if the bulbs are 100 WT they draw 8.3 amps each ( based on 100wt/12v= 8.33amps) so 2 would be 16.7 amps on each battery if you are running a group 24 battery (95 to 110 AH raiting) will last 5.6 to 6.5 hours. If it is a group 27 (110 to 115AH rating) it will last 6.5 to 6.8 hours.
The wattage sounds high for LEDs they must be huge. I use the AquaStar LEDs on my new flounder lights (http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLightpics2.html ) they draw .96 amps each bulb. Their 15" Magnum 592 led lights draw 2.3 amps each bulb so x 4= 9.2 amp draw total. you could run all 4 on 1 group 27 battery for 12.5 hours or 25 hours on 2 batteries. Ea=ch of their bulbs ar 1920 lumens each (600,000 candle-power each) 2,400,000 candle-power for 4 bulbs. Your batteries may need a cap ck. I hoped this helps here is a link for their LEDs http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/MagnumLED.html


----------

